# Gas Heating Problems...help!



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hiya all, 

We have an 08 Kontiki 679. We changed our gas bottle this winter and the heating in our van now doesn't work. It was working (until the gas ran out obviously) before we changed the bottle. The gas on the hob is working fine, it just seems to be the heating/hot water that won't work. When we turn the dial the red light just comes on, even although the hob is working. We haven't drained the system this winter as we have kept either gas or electric heating on low when the temp has dropped below zero. Any ideas? Much appreciated. 

Thanks
Nats


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We had this problem with our Pilote & it turned out to be an air lock,it just needed switching off & on again. Sylke


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I am assuming you have removed the outside cover for the Truma heating?

You have checked the internal gas isolating switch is open?

If they are all ok then guess an air lock and will need to keep trying to turn it on.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Several possibilities:

1) Your gas level is getting very low.
2) You're using butane
3) Your regulator is about to fail
4) The high pressure hose is swelling internally due to contaminants from the LPG.

Try changing to a full propane bottle for a starter.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Truma combi boiler will not operate on voltage below 10.9v , is the battery ok ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

1. check using propane
2. check cylinder pressure good ie plenty there, if turn on more than one gas flame on hob does the height of the flames drop?
3. check cover off outside,
4. check voltage OK ie battery giving 11+ volts, 
5. check hoses not kinked if rubber type
6. check isolation valves not turned off in cupboard by accident,
7. check for airlock by repeatedly trying to start, if red light continues to come on after 5 or 6 attempts then may be;
check regulator functioning proper;ly - not so easy, may need specialist assistance
7. at this point you may have to get an engineer to check pressures in system - specialist service.

Good luck, hope the early one's work for you!


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your tips. It's still not working so here's where we are at. The gas bottle is a full propane one. The flames on the hob stay the same height when we turn more than one burner on so the pressure seems ok. The cover outside is clear. We are on hookup from our house so battery is ok. Hoses aren't kinked and valve is fully released. No isolation valves in cupboard are turned off. Which only leaves the regulator but wouldn't the hob not work if it was faulty? 

We've read the truma booklet and are a bit confused! We have had the heating on low for most of the winter. According to our booklet the boiler would automatically dump the water when temp went under 4 degrees but our water is still in the boiler because the water is really hot! We've never had to refill the boiler. 

Does that point to an airlock - we've tried to restart a few times but no joy. My hubby noticed tonight when he tried to start it up that he heard the boiler firing up and smelt the fumes out of the outlet but then it just cut out again. 

Sorry for going on and on but we're at a loss as to what else to try. 

Ta very much for all your help. 
Nats


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry if I confuse things but are you saying that the hot water you have has been heated by electricity?

Can you confirm the make / model of boiler?


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, Just asked the hubby...yes the water has been heated by electricity as that's all we've been able to use until we get this gas prob fixed. The boiler we have is a Truma C6002 EH. 

Thanks
Nats


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I do not think I can add to anything that has not been said. The manual says the fault is either in the gas supply or inadequate fresh air supply.

I hesitate to offer advice as I am not a gas engineer but my first step would be to confirm that gas is actually getting to the boiler.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

nats said:


> Thanks for all your tips. It's still not working so here's where we are at. The gas bottle is a full propane one. The flames on the hob stay the same height when we turn more than one burner on so the pressure seems ok. The cover outside is clear. We are on hookup from our house so battery is ok. Hoses aren't kinked and valve is fully released. No isolation valves in cupboard are turned off. Which only leaves the regulator but wouldn't the hob not work if it was faulty?
> 
> We've read the truma booklet and are a bit confused! We have had the heating on low for most of the winter. According to our booklet the boiler would automatically dump the water when temp went under 4 degrees but our water is still in the boiler because the water is really hot! We've never had to refill the boiler.
> 
> ...


Your boiler will not dump its water at 4 c as Swift only fit manual release on there models. You will see somewhere near the bottom of your boiler a yellow lever pull this up to empty the boiler. 
Could possibly be your pcb has failed ( these also have 2 fuses on them ) Mine failed giving the same symptons as your descibing . Replaced it under warranty from Truma.


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks, but what's a pcb? Sorry we're fairly new to this.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

A PCB is a printed circuit board-i.e. the main electronics for the boiler-usually fitted to the outside of the boiler in a black case. Possibly repairable if faulty, but I believe replacement is the usual answer. If your van is still under warranty, seek advice from your dealer. If not, you could call Truma themselves-I hear they are very helpful.
Good luck.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Just a thought but could it be that the heater has overheated and tripped the supply.I have the old type boiler and this has a red button on the side to reset it.


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Truma Red LIght*

We have had this problem for the last year with our 07 Rapido. Tried to get a fix in France and a local Caravan workshop, plus Brownhills Newark in late 07. All said 'Fixed'! Fix lasted in all cases 24 hrs. we have just returned (Tuesday) from Brownhills Newark. I ask them to remove Regulator and Changeover system. This they did and connected a single Pigtail with small inline Regulator direct to the Van's copper Gas Pipe. Now works perfectly on Gas only,NO Red Light!
They said the Regulator was 'Oiled up'! They said it was not a Warranty job and would have to pay.We are 160m miles from Newark where van was purchased. 
So went today to a new workshop opened at my Storage Site (Colchester Essex. They have all the relevant certificates) Explained problem. They said "Truma has had lots of problems with the current regulator with Oil blockage. Showed me the new Truma Regulator with a right angle feed at the top to the Pigtail.It only takes one Pigtail. They said to use the Gaslow Pigtail with Red Wheel Connector and when not using the Van to disconnect the Pigtail from the Regulator and let it hang down from the Gas Bottle to allow any oil in the pipe to drain out. New Regulator is £35.00 plus fixing. I'm delighted! Had heat on today - Gas only - no problem!!!!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Truma Red LIght*



TARMACKID said:


> They said the Regulator was 'Oiled up'! They said it was not a Warranty job and would have to pay.We are 160m miles from Newark where van was purchased.
> They said to use the Gaslow Pigtail with Red Wheel Connector and when not using the Van to disconnect the Pigtail from the Regulator and let it hang down from the Gas Bottle to allow any oil in the pipe to drain out. New Regulator is £35.00 plus fixing. I'm delighted! Had heat on today - Gas only - no problem!!!!


I think the regulator is the answer. In the last 13 months had two regulators go - one today after the heating hasn't been used for 10 months. However, both were connected to a Gaslow Red Wheel Connector.

Try this - light the hob - I assume gas is coming through? Leave it on. Now try the heater - does the flame decrease or die on the hob? Then insufficient gas is coming through and your red light goes on - a new regulator is the answer.

Running without the hob the red light came on 30 secs after the boiler lit. Turning on and off a number of times wouldn't improve it. The clue was that I also had trouble with my gas-powered generator flashing it's red light.

Took it to the guys who look after the van. They checked everything - made sure no blockages etc then changed regulator - heater and genny worked perfectly. I'm going to change the rubber tubes for braided metal. But probably due to buying prpopane in some remote places.

Lot of problems with Truma regulators and they won't accept them under guarantee if it's down to contamination.

Hope this helps
 
Keith


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Red light on Truma*

Hi all you Red Light Guys'

Made a slight error on my 'Red Light' tale. You should disconnect the Gaslow Pigtale from the 'GAS BOTTLE', then let it hang down to drain any oil or contamination from it.

This seems to be the answer, and this hopefully in combination with the new regulator mayl provide a permanent fix?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Suspect regulator, I have had two fail, symptoms can vary greatly and be quite misleading. It is not a big job to change the regulator, if that solves the problem, great, if not you will have a spare regulator which is worth carrying any way as they are such an unreliable bit of kit. Just one more thought, could there be damp in the exhaust outlet from your water heater, I had this problem a few times on a previous van, aim your hair dryer up it a give it few minutes of warm air and see if that helps, Regards, Alan.


----------

